# And the whole set is $55 NEW!



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0658018090


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Here: 

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200482838


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

It's the "Evil Bay Way" don't ya know!! somebody will probably drive it up to double its normal selling price! Ah isn't capitalism great????? Oh and yeah don't forget all the little children that don't shop around, and or check prices, and keep em in business too!! Regal


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave I'm pretty sure Lionel is DUMPING all their older G stock, they are selling the Lionel G gauge Pennsylvania Flyer sets for $49 at Big Lots down here ( I got one for $30 but thats another story) Seeing the BiPolar Express on sale at Lantz's for $55 only reinforces my notion. 

I have given up on Ebay, it seams full of sellers who are in their own Bizarro universe.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

You act like the seller is doing something wrong here. 

They're phishing. 

If someone doesn't do they're homework before buying on ebay, they deserve what they get. 

It's the same for so many people buying a car. 

These people walk in the dealer showroom and just as well have a sign on them saying they're dumber than a door knob, stick it too me. 

Fact is there still is some very good deals on Ebay. 

You just have to be smart and use your head. 

Society is missing one big thing in todays world. 

Common Sence 

Few people use it if they have any at all.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh, I am not missing the point. 

It's like con artists...if there wasn't a sucker, there wouldn't be con artists. 
If there weren't gullible buyers who don't do their homework, there wouldn't be these kinds of sales. 

That guy with a BIN for $795......how much you wanna bet he's got access to a dealer who wants to unload them.....all he has to do is get some sucker to bite, and he orders one. 

Had that several years ago on (allegedly) 1:20 Texaco gas pumps. 
They were on the shelf at Target......and all he did was (apparently) drive over and pick up whatever he sold. 

Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Rivette so what you are saying is it,s ok to take advantage of someone when you can. I know some people do not do their homework or maybe just don,t know that much about what they are bidding on. But to just screw over a person is something else.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the Ebay listing Dave had the final selling price was under $40, which is ABOUT RIGHT for this set, I couldnt access Evilbay earlier so I dont know what the starting bid was, but having 2 now, that $40+/- price point is right about the fair price value for the set IMHO, what made me cringe was the "recommendations" that were listed below it, all BIN listings averaging $125 or more for the same set. 

My last set was on uber-sale clearance at Big Lots, $30, there was nothing listed as being wrong with it but the drive was busted, didnt know until I got home and took it out, after a little investigation the culprit was a loose C retainer on the drive axle, a 1/2 hour af choice swearing and needlenose plyers had the C clip back in place and the engine running, with my track ballasted I had to add lead weights to the pilot and trailing axles to keep them from popping off the rails, works OK now, I'll likely chop the thing up as a base for something .


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

He'd already sold the rest of the set, Vic. The engine/tender were returned as the original buyer apparently didn't read "G" scale. 
Used and missing some parts. 
THAT's why I said the whole set NEW is $55. 

No cars, no figures, no track.......


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Shhesh then thats a pretty bad price then! Somone wanted it bad enough I guess. 

When I said $40 was a fair price I ment for the whole kabob, I spent $30 for the whole set NIB $55 from Lantz's is fair enough, but $40 for only the engine and used and missing bits on top of that? Nope.... not a chance


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fodder for thought.... 

Back in the day, I sold a tall stack of well used LGB 1600 series switches that I had paid $40-50. 

I did not need them and wished to sell them, and put them on at a starting bid of $10 each. 

The buyers paid quickly and left good feedback, and everyone was happy and civil about it. I am sure the buyers did their homework, as the $150-160 each ending pice is what the switches were selling for during "The Great LGB drought of '07." 

Honestly? It appears to be a complated sale with a seller and a buyer, nothing to see, move on, unless there is some misrepresentation, deception or outright theft, then eBay and PayPal will get involved...and someone will have a bent feather or two on one or both sides perhaps? Dunno.....does not impact me, got enough to worry about now as it is that I can control. 

Moi? just this past week I bought a DVD (Katyń) off of eBay, as it was cheaper then off of eBay than Amazon. This was not the case a month ago, as DVD prices fluctuate like gasoline or pork bellies. Why one checks both. And six months from now when it is in the WalMart $5 bin....such is life? 

As K.V. said, So it goes....... 

.....?


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I have also gotten some good deals on Ebay, and if I wanted something bad enough I paid what the bid was, and I have lusted after quite a few items, and have some stuff you don't see listed often OR ever seen before just in pics!
There is a lot of trains listed on Ebay that you would otherwise never see let alone get to own. When I first got into the hobby I was green and paid a little more then I should have for some items...didn't take me long to wise up, doing homework....first thing I do tell new people, do your homework....best advice! 

Bottom line is it was a whole new new world I had found, that I never knew existed....there is a learning curve getting stated...too bad there are some sellers that are praying on the newbies....I laugh at most of the stores that sell stuff as what they ask are totally rediculous! Thats why it is our job to educate the new people comming either here or when we get a chance to talk to them.
People can sell for what ever they want to ask for it. It is up to us to buy or not..it is the American way!
Constantly bitching about it is just as rediculous....don't buy...don't shop the Bay. 

I will continue to surf the waves of the Bay and get some good deals...and sometimes not!

IMHO
Bubba


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

What is evil Bay?? If someone isn't smart enough to do their homework, well then they deserve what they get. I do my research each and every time when i buy something on ebay. Just bought a item yesterday, like brand new 100.00 shipped, at best buy 130.00 plus tax. Now on the other hand, the wife and i wanted to buy this lights and sound piece for christmas lights outside at Menards. I waited till sun, got 30 percent off, got each for 45.00. Sold the second with a buy now for 114.00 to a local guy that bought it on ebay. Essentially getting mine for free and made a few bucks. If there any yet on mon at 50 percent off I'll buy those and sell them too. If the moron (buyer) doesn't do their homework that's their problem. Selling on there is no different then selling anywhere else, there to make a profit.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember a few years ago seeing an item I knew was worth all of $400 to $500. It sold for $1500. Now whose fault was that, the sellers? 

Maybe Congress needs to step in. They could call it the "_*E-bay fairness doctrine*_".


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess some people will come up with any reason to stick it the next guy to make a buck. Must have a intersting life.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Must have a intersting life. 
Talk about having a life - - is this thread really necessary ?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

No remove it.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think we should remove it. I think we have an interesting topic here.
Ask yourself, "What would you do?" What if you put an item on e-bay that you knew was worth, at best, $500.00. The price was run up to $1500.00. Would you tell the top bidder they offered far too much, and sell it to them for $500.00, and would that be fair to those who bid say, $650? I know at least two people that I believe would do just that. There are probably many more. 

I would feel a bit uneasy selling it for $1500, but I am not sure precisely what I would do. Maybe selling it for a penny over the penultimate bid would be fair. At the very least I'd throw in free shipping. 

It has been said that everything is worth exactly what somebody is willing to pay for it--not a penny more--not a penny less. 
Your thoughts?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I wouldn't put it on evilbait in the first place (or any other auction site, where one hopes "auction fever" will set in), so I have no moral issues to deal with. 
To further add to this, I also don't get into the "what'll ya gimme for it?" garbage.
You see that all the time..someone mentions they'd like to sell their POC...so you ask how much.
"What'll ya gimme?".

Nope.

I walk away from those.

You set a price, I look at what you have to offer, the price, the perceived value, and I MAY come back with something less, but if you want to sell something, and will not state a price, I am outta here.

In the past, you had 4 boxes of old H0 parts....mixed, no complete sets of anything.....took it to a meet, put a sign "five bucks" on the boxes, and they sold.

Now, you get folks thinking, geez, who can I rip off?
Oh, yeah, let's apply "vintage", "rare", and someone may end up with counterfeight RedBall turnbuckles.

You want to see how bad it is, just start looking for "vintage" or "rare" descriptions on evilbait.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ebay rule 1: Caviet Emptor, its the BUYERS responsibility to educate themselves and determine what something is worth and what they will pay for something, the seller can set any price they want (as shown by the nutty BIN prices asked for LGB), but its the buyer who decides how much coin they are willing to chuck out for any item.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom you pose a good question. Depending on how much you have in the item lets say $350.00. I would have a reserve price say $400.00 and then put a buy it now for $500.00. That way you would make a few bucks and if some one wants it bad enough you will make a little more. Your happy and the buyer is happy. Nobody gets taken advantage of.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good point, Pete.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic & curmudgeon sorry i do not know your name i agree with both of you. Tom see who ever said that someone from mich and ohio could not agree. GO BUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steamtom1 on 17 Dec 2010 08:16 AM 



It has been said that everything is worth exactly what somebody is willing to pay for it--not a penny more--not a penny less. 
Your thoughts?




The true point in the drivel fest of eBay pro/con posts. 

I could have thrown out old stained dog eared Volvo, Mercedes, Etc. 1960s-1980s shop manuals.....

...but on eBay they went for more than what they would have sold for new, even with low starting bids.

Guess I am a jerk, should have just thrown them out instead of selling them. 

I mean, why would someone want a used 1970s Mercedes Climate Control instruction manual, 1969 Volvo 140 factory manual, factory Citroen Citromatic adjustment guide, Volvo 122 series Microfiche, etc?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Funny. I've got a TR2, TR2A, TR3 factory manual, can't get ten bucks for it. 
Maybe nobody drives TRactors anymore.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Curmudgeon,

Don't feel like the Lone Ranger. 


I have a TR-3 factory hardtop, and a set of Bakers of Long Island full aluminum side curtains. What do you think I should ask for them? My wife wants me to get them out of the basement.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

No telling, since I do Jaguars. 
However, I can ask on the Brit Forum I attend periodically. 

E-mail me pix....e-mail is in the GR ad.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, wrenched on a TR4 this summer....reminder of why I don't do it anymore. Still a fun car tho!!!!!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I used to do TRactors and MOWOGs a lot.....with the occasional Rover (gawd how I hated those 2000TC's), some Mini work, Jag, the occasional oddity......but now I just have one to worry about.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, the P6 Rover, all the PITAs of a Citroen DS without the benefit. Looked good on paper tho, and a decent looking car (with all kinds of potential hidden rust). A friend rebuilt the motor to his TC2000 in his livingroom one winter... 

I never thoght the P6 was a good car to equate to the Citroen Ds.... Now, NSU Ro80, that is another story, and a blast to drive also.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I also had a TR-4. Raced it at Lime Rock, Thompson, and Bryer. Those were the days...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, my dad had a TR2 many years ago


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys really REALLY need to see the Top Gear "Did British Leland EVER make a Good Car Challange" Its eye opening and hilarious! especially for you Rover haters err I mean fans yes Rover fans. see if I can post a Youboob link: 

Ah here it is: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf7q8lWEd-o 

The boys declare that British Leland DID in fact make good cars, their producer say they are bloody mad, so they challenge them with 1500pounds (of their own money) to find a good car made by BL and the producers would give them a set of challenges, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw it, the super car one, the russian car one, driving a Merc 123 across Africa, etc. Some interesting bits but take it for entertainment value. 

Wonder how the driving the route of the three wise men Chistmas special will go?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic that vidieo was hiliarous thanks. Only the brits would come up with it.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

BL didn't. 
That was the problem with BL....it was a late conglomeration of marques.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

BL did in fact (attempt to) make at least one pretty good car right here in Australia.

The P76

Read all about it here. The mighty P76[/b]

They now command quite good money as collector cars. Especially the coupe version.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

"Hence, notwithstanding generally favourable press and public reaction to the car, sales did not reach expectations." 

Says it all about BL. 
Other than there was no export model......and none of them poor Aussies could afford it, right?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

It was more like the thing was released prematurely with no proper distribution set up. 
The public got tired of waiting to get delivery, gave up and went and bought a Holden or Falcon instead.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Plus, that neat coupe' shown is a prototype...they didn't make them for production, only the uuuuuuuugly 4 doors.... 
BL at it's finest.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Did not know of the P76....apparently, closest UK car was the Rover SD1.... 

I actually did like those, came close to getting one, but must have had "a moment of clarity". Still might go for a Rover (Sterling) 827 fastback tho... 

Again, a car that looked great on paper.....


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, I believe BL actually made a few prototypes of the coupe. They brought really big bucks when they were sold off after the factory closed down. 

Garette, the P76 was a quite large car. It came with a neat 6 cylinder engine or the old Buick V8 that is still being used by Range Rover. 
The P76 was designed to compete with the Holden and Ford models that owned the market in those days. 
Australians still like their big cars, although that is changing.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Welll this thread went sideways instead of staying on topic. If the buyer is too ignorant to do the research, thats their problem. When I go to buy something, whether its online or in a store, I make sure I get the best price possible. Whats wrong in making money, its the buyers choice to buy it or not. If the buyer doesn't do their homework, it's their own dumb fault.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr. Curmudgeon,

It took a while, but I finally found some pics of the old TR-3.

The first one was after one of its many paint jobs...










And the second one is near the end. No front bumper, much rust, but it was upgraded with 60 spoke wires. 

Note also the factory hardtop and _Bakers of Long Island_ full aluminum side curtains of which I spoke...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, Michelin X STOPs on the red one. One of the first radials ever made, and still made today! 

http://store.cokertire.com/165r400-michelin-x-stop.html 

Tony, thanks for the info on the P76. Yes, the US and Aus were the land of big cars and even muscle cars. We got a few here recently until Pontiac went tits up in the form of the G8. 

http://www.pontiac.com/g8/ 

Maybe it will come back with a Bowtie or three shields on the nose?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

The picture of the car in red was taken in 1967. The car in blue was taken ten years later. 

It was a TR-3B. It was the same as the 3A, except it had a TR-4 gearbox, with a synchronized low gear, and TR-4 front brake calibers, wherein the brake pads were held in with pins, rather than a clip and a screw, that would always rust and fracture at the slightest attempt to remove it.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy Crap Batman! I thought this was a train forum, kinda drifted off into outer space didn't it?????????????????????? Yikes Eliens ARE A INVADING!! Run fer yer Buick's!!! Regal


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By takevin on 19 Dec 2010 12:13 AM 
Welll this thread went sideways instead of staying on topic. If the buyer is too ignorant to do the research, thats their problem. When I go to buy something, whether its online or in a store, I make sure I get the best price possible. Whats wrong in making money, its the buyers choice to buy it or not. If the buyer doesn't do their homework, it's their own dumb fault. 


Well Kevy, you keep thinking that, and when you get a seller like I did last year, and a buyer this year, you'll say to yerself, wha da ****, and won't think yer too astute anymore!!! Especially when the "Evil Bay" admits you did nothing wrong, and still lets some idot take you to task!! I held my ground, guess they thought I would give in, give up, or go away, but din't and I won out in the end!! When yer right yer right dag nab it!! When the "Evil" comes a lookin fer ya, you won't tink yer as astute anymore!! Hah LOL 

Keep yer guard up my friend!!! And always keep the "force" close at hand!!! Regal


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe.....but sometimes these Limey Limos had more reliability, even with Lucas Electrics, than some of our PRC-made trains......


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Curmudge, 

Somebody once told me the reason you Brits drink warm beer is because you all have Lucas refrigerators. Judging from my years of driving Triumphs, I'm thinking that just might be true.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang that red one sure is a nice TR3. Good luck finding one of those anywhere near affordable these days, the collectors have snatched them all up, I've had my eyes out for an oldster from that era, a Triumph Spitfire GT6 but they are either bozo-collector asking price or complete basket cases and even the basket cases are pricey!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Victor. 

They become expensive simply because keeping the Tin Worm out of them is a futile exercise short of taking them off the road and garaging them up on blocks. 

My current (2 x 35 YO) cars are now appreciating in value simply because most of their "siblings" have disappeared in a pile of rust and mine are some of the few left standing.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By steamtom1 on 19 Dec 2010 10:51 AM 
Curmudge, 

Somebody once told me the reason you Brits drink warm beer is because you all have Lucas refrigerators. Judging from my years of driving Triumphs, I'm thinking that just might be true.



Ol' Joe Lucas invented intermittent wipers......quite by accident.
Three position dash (panel) lights......dim, flicker and off.


But, enough of Joe Lucas......British cars don't leak oil.
They mark their territory.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steamtom1 on 19 Dec 2010 10:51 AM 
Curmudge, 

Somebody once told me the reason you Brits drink warm beer is because you all have Lucas refrigerators. Judging from my years of driving Triumphs, I'm thinking that just might be true.



There is a solution for this tho, Lucas does have a kit if you happen to fry any component....

http://www3.telus.net/bc_triumph_registry/smoke.htm


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I didn't even have to look at the link. 
I keep two bottles in the boot of the Jag.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 19 Dec 2010 06:54 PM 
I didn't even have to look at the link. 
I keep two bottles in the boot of the Jag. 

I often wondered if the same jar would have a DCC application?


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Posted By blueregal on 19 Dec 2010 09:17 AM 
Posted By takevin on 19 Dec 2010 12:13 AM 
Welll this thread went sideways instead of staying on topic. If the buyer is too ignorant to do the research, thats their problem. When I go to buy something, whether its online or in a store, I make sure I get the best price possible. Whats wrong in making money, its the buyers choice to buy it or not. If the buyer doesn't do their homework, it's their own dumb fault. 


Well Kevy, you keep thinking that, and when you get a seller like I did last year, and a buyer this year, you'll say to yerself, wha da ****, and won't think yer too astute anymore!!! Especially when the "Evil Bay" admits you did nothing wrong, and still lets some idot take you to task!! I held my ground, guess they thought I would give in, give up, or go away, but din't and I won out in the end!! When yer right yer right dag nab it!! When the "Evil" comes a lookin fer ya, you won't tink yer as astute anymore!! Hah LOL 

Keep yer guard up my friend!!! And always keep the "force" close at hand!!! Regal 



Well they did change their policy last year there sparky, it's easier too if YOU used paypal as a buyer if the seller screws you. Gotta get with the times there lol. I dont sell, but buy, had one or two issues, and they were taken care of thru ebay/paypal with no problems.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

steamtom1- 
Check your messages.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By takevin on 22 Dec 2010 03:30 AM 
Posted By blueregal on 19 Dec 2010 09:17 AM 
Posted By takevin on 19 Dec 2010 12:13 AM 
Welll this thread went sideways instead of staying on topic. If the buyer is too ignorant to do the research, thats their problem. When I go to buy something, whether its online or in a store, I make sure I get the best price possible. Whats wrong in making money, its the buyers choice to buy it or not. If the buyer doesn't do their homework, it's their own dumb fault. 


Well Kevy, you keep thinking that, and when you get a seller like I did last year, and a buyer this year, you'll say to yerself, wha da ****, and won't think yer too astute anymore!!! Especially when the "Evil Bay" admits you did nothing wrong, and still lets some idot take you to task!! I held my ground, guess they thought I would give in, give up, or go away, but din't and I won out in the end!! When yer right yer right dag nab it!! When the "Evil" comes a lookin fer ya, you won't tink yer as astute anymore!! Hah LOL 

Keep yer guard up my friend!!! And always keep the "force" close at hand!!! Regal 



Well they did change their policy last year there sparky, it's easier too if YOU used paypal as a buyer if the seller screws you. Gotta get with the times there lol. I dont sell, but buy, had one or two issues, and they were taken care of thru ebay/paypal with no problems. 

I've had PrePal since day one, I have been done in by both "Evil Bay" and "PreyPal" so watch out!!! They will take you to task at some time or another!! Mine both as a seller and a buyer!!


----------

